# What do YOU think is the best Loose Mineral?



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

And WHY..???
I am in Alaska, and we are deficient in just about everything you can imagine...
So I need to find VERY good loose minerals to give my girls... 

I have some that I want to get, that were recommended by a friend, but I wanted to get your guyses input...

Which do you think are the BEST loose minerals? And WHY?

Oh, and if you know where to get them from.
Preferably online. LoL
A Link would be lovely!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I am using Manna Pro ... someday I'm hoping to mix my own so I can give them what they need for our area  Right now I find the loose mineral is not enough, so I have started supplimenting each goat with 5mls of Replamin every two to three months. Keeps them in great condition, it seems


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I use Sweetlix MeatMaker, which my breeder recommended. I've compared to other minerals that I have available here, and nothing else beats it - though some are very similar. Be careful as some of the minerals I've seen have hardly any copper at all. Sweetlix also has a "dairy" variety (can't remember what they call it) but some of the numbers were lower, so I'm sticking with MeatMaker until something better catches my eye.

I'm not sure how online would work with minerals... they're quite heavy, so unless they offer some crazy shipping deals, it would cost a lot more than getting it local.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

we ue calf manna which is great for protein but I don't know a lot about minerals. I think I'll keep and eye on this thread


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I also use manna pro and has worked well


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Does manna pro have more minerals and good stuff then just regular manna? Is it more expensive than loose minerals?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Top Choice by Southern States. 

Has Ammonium Chloride already in it. My goats really have done super well once I found this mineral. Danielle I recommend you try it. I rarely have to supplement my goats with anything else (actually I havent).


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is the info on Sweetlix Dairy

Goat Mineral Supplement from SweetLix

Order or find out More at the SweetLix Website Magnum-Milk Products

Caprine Magnum-Milk - 984

Caprine Magnum-Milk

* Free choice mineral specially formulated for lactating dairy goats
* 1:1 calcium to phosphorus ratio to supplement alfalfa diets
* Provides 100% of daily recommended amounts of trace minerals including copper and selenium
* Fortified with vitamins A, D and E
* Highly concentrated formula ensures that goats get full amount of needed minerals and vitamins
* Very economical
* Loose mineral product in 25 lb. bag

Guaranteed Analysis
Calcium (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 7.50%
Calcium (Max) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 9.50%
Phosphorus (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 8.00%
Salt (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 10.00%
Salt (Max) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 12.00%
Magnesium (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4.50%
Potassium (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.70%
Sulfur (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.50%
Iron (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.25%
Manganese (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.25%
Zinc (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.25%
Cobalt (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 240 ppm
Copper (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1,750 ppm
Copper (Max) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1,810 ppm
Iodine (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 450 ppm
Selenium (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 50 ppm
Vitamin A (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 300,000 IU/lb.
Vitamin D-3 (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 50,000 IU/lb.
Vitamin E (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 400 IU/lb.
Ingredients
Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salt,
Cane Molasses, Soybean Hulls, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloride,
Copper Sulfate, Yeast Culture, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous
Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Molybdate,
Synthetic Red Iron Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Zinc Oxide, Zinc Sulfate,
Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement,
Processed Grain By-Products, Mineral Oil, Artificial Flavoring.
CAUTION: Contains added copper. DO NOT FEED TO SHEEP.
Follow feeding directions. Feeding added selenium at levels in excess of
0.3 ppm in the total diet is prohibited. Intake of selenium should not
exceed 0.7 mg per head daily.
Feeding and Management
Mineral Program: Sweetlix® Caprine Magnum-Milk is a 1:1 calcium to
phosphorus mineral scientifically formulated to be fed free choice to dairy
goats on a legume diet. Sweetlix® Caprine Magnum-Milk helps goats
attain maximum performance by providing a complete vitamin and trace
mineral supplement, which includes copper and selenium, designed
especially for the needs of lactating dairy goats. All ingredients are selected
for high biological availability and stability to deliver optimal nutrition to
your goats.
Free Choice Recommendations: Sweetlix® Caprine Magnum-Milk may
be fed free choice continuously as the sole FREE CHOICE source of salt at
the rate of 0.3 to 0.5 oz. per head per day. When consumed at this rate,
Sweetlix® Caprine Magnum-Milk will provide 0.4 to 0.7 mg selenium.
Locate mineral feeders near a clean, fresh source of water. Mineral
consumption levels will vary depending upon the mineral status of the
goats.
Mixing Recommendations: If desired, Sweetlix® Caprine Magnum-Milk
can be mixed in the ration at the rate of 5 to 6 lbs. per ton to create a
complete feed containing up to 0.3 ppm selenium.
For additional information, please contact your SWEETLIX® representative.
10/06
NET WEIGHT:
25 LBS.
(11.36 KG)
Mineral/Vitamin Supplement for Dairy Goats
Caprine Magnum-Milk
Manufactured By Sweetlix, PO Box 8500, Mankato, MN 56002
Contact us at: 1-87SWEETLIX • www.sweetlix.com 984
L I V E S T O C K S U P P L E M E N T S Y S T E M


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

StaceyRosado said:


> Top Choice by Southern States.
> 
> Has Ammonium Chloride already in it. My goats really have done super well once I found this mineral. Danielle I recommend you try it. I rarely have to supplement my goats with anything else (actually I havent).


I certainly will! Where do you pick yours up, Stacey? We usually go to Tractor Supply or Allens.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I buy manna pro at tractor supply store


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I certainly will! Where do you pick yours up, Stacey? We usually go to Tractor Supply or Allens.


Also interested.... my 50# bag is almost empty.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My local feed stores carried Southern States feeds so I just ask them to order it and they do. Its around 26.00 for a 50lb bag if Im recalling correctly.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How long have you used it for wethers and bucks? It has enough ammonium chloride?


----------

